# Deer Season idiots.



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why does deer rifle season have to make people illiterate, stupid and horses' a$$. Just about every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday have been a roller coaster with these people. From tresspassing, lying about having permission, shooting near buildings, hunting while I'm doing field work, cutting fences, leaving gates open, and taking down posted signs?

Is anyone else having more then usual problems? Between my family, my coworker, and my neighbour, its crazy this year.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Perhaps its 'full moon syndrome'.For that type the season here is just starting.Although it opens saturday morning they'll be busy today-and especially tonight.Today its checking tires,oil,fence cutters,etc.Tonight its just getting oiled,then their games begin tomorrow.Hopefully our predicted snowstorm will keep the majority of that type in the bars all day-although that would make for a busier than normal poaching night I suspect.
Some of us here have a few surprises for a few of them this year though.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just the opposite with people being the most courteous and asking permission. Had one of the best falls so far with regards to behavior. Only gripe I have is a couple landowners that are once again fencing off section lines without putting in a gate. Another parking equipment on the easement in an attempt to block it. Same ones have all of their dirt posted and are shooting at deer on others posted property without permission. So when they *****ed about cut fences more than one person let them know they will not likely get a seat on the township board. They wanted to blame hunters, my guess is it was other landowners and operators that needed to get down the section lines.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Part of it is desperation.... Many guys are success driven. With deer numbers down many guys just are not seeing much and are doing "whatever it takes" to find deer.

It's a tough year...they happen.....You just have to work hard, be patient and just enjoy being out and if you don't get a deer ...so what.........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This was a better year where I hunt. We camp on a high hill and that's where we sit for the entire season. Two violations were all I seen, and one of those is the same landowner year after year after year. He posts everything, including getting in trouble for posting a neighbors land after he was told no. Then he hunts anywhere he can drive without permission. Just one of those guys that thinks he is special. His brother always spotted for about five pickups from his airplane. He drilled that into the ground about 20 years ago. To bad he had to loose his life to stop.
Oh, then there is the guy who waits for us to set up camp and posts his mother-in-laws land (that my nephew rents) about 300 yards away. He has no idea we shoot to 1200 yards, so he is just certain we must be shooting into "his" field". I don't think he hunts, but for some reason he has a burr under his saddle. No idea why.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

blhunter,

Have you contacted the authorities? Filed complaints or made them aware of the situation so they can possibly keep a closer eye on your area? If not that should have been your first act. I would try to position some cams to catch violators in the act if possible. Surely you and or your neighbors have witness some of this behavior, if you don't attempt to stop the violators your part of the problem not the solution.

I know what your dealing with as I have also witnessed violations in years passed. All times a warden or sherriff was contacted. I pretty much dread gun season and wish it was only a weekend or one week. GNF needs to either shorten the season or increase their warden staff.


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't usually post much on here,but, You must be in the best wildlife area in the U.S. To see this many hunting violations, there cannot be a sole in your area that hunts legally.I am actually have a hard time believing that there are that many bad people out there and then to have that many in one area.I would think if this was the case there would be some extra wardens around.Glad I don't live around you.Just my thoughts


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have been hunting during the week. Wow it is the only way to go. I saw lots of damage from the weekend but during the week there is almost no one out there.

I did get a new rock. One rancher tried to block me in again. This section line goes 400yds to a 6foot gully that is not passable by anything that drives. So it is fine to park there. Then just walk across the road and hunt. This year we had a 2X12 and a set of straps to help pull that rock in. I love taking those rocks. Most of the time he comes back and sais he will push it out of the way for a fee. That is why I now park on that side of the road. I never believed any one when they said that then it happened when there was too much snow to park on my side. So now we just use it to get big rocks. He did come over the hill as we were putting stuff away. He stopped and asked questions about what we were doing so I told him we were hunting over there but park on this side because the dick who owns this side will block a guy in with a big rock. So we park on this side to get big rocks eventually I will have all his rocks. Then I will not have to mow my yard any more. He just looked at me and said have a good day and drove off.

Good times.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People, that reminds me of a fellow north of Jamestown. A no maintenance road crosses a valley up north. It's use that road or dive about seven or eight miles around. There is a nice wooded WPA in the center of the valley and only that one road in. He owns maybe ten acres on the east side, but it's good bow hunting. There is a natural hole in that road, but for some reason it's four times as big during hunting season.  No, not hunters, a John Deer with bucket. Anyway, we talked to him along the road one day and he informed us that if we got stuck it was $100 for a pull. About two weeks later we found him up to his axles in his old pickup truck off to the side of his manufactured hole. He asked us for a pull. I asked him if he paid the same as he charged. He just gave me a dirty look, we hooked on and pulled him out, and as I left I said "now you owe us one".

Have any of you guys crossed that Fords on the Little Missouri south of Medora? He has it $300 a pull, and it's right next to his house. I wonder if anyone has ever paid it?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes the property authority was contacted when we caught them and there was one occasion where a firm talked solved the situation.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

For the second year in a row my inlaws are dealing with some real aholes in 2k1 on the north side of Audabon. This year was by far worse than last year. He had his field drag sitting in a farm yard after he broke up a bunch of ground and was going to be moving it into one of the buildings after he packed a few last things away. It sat outside for several weeks, but sometime over opening weekend, somebody decided to pull into the yard, take the time to knock the pins and disconnect the hydraulic hoses and remove the 2 cylinders that raise and lower the wings. Approx $1200 to replace. We walked the trees on friday afternoon and he sat right on the hitch so they were there at that time, but he went to move it sunday and they were gone.

Now I agree, it may not have been a hunter that did this, I would certainly hope that it would not have been, but with the amount of traffic going by this place over the course of the 3 days and that everybody we saw was wearing orange, we can only assume.

What bothers me the most about this, is that this is the very reason that every year more and more land gets posted. Between the vandalism, theft of property, and general disregard for any rules, farmers and landowners are more and more tired of dealing with it. Now due to this, there is a full 640acre section, plus another 80 in the next section north of prime deer and pheasant land that is posted up solid, and if anybody gets caught, expect to be dealt the full hand as they are NOT happy about this.

If anybody has any information about seeing something I described above, contact me via PM and I can give more detailed information on the area.

Thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know Bauer thieves look for distractions. A large number of hunters running around the countryside is a big distraction and a good time for thieves to go to work. My brother-in-law has a couple of farms with buildings, but no one lives there. He had to get a gas auger because he could not keep wire on those farmsteads. Two years ago someone backed up to a window, and removed all the real good oak flooring from one house.

Years ago the first time we went elk hunting in Montana the Sheriff was checking people. I think the group was called Earth First who told members to go shoot cows on public land on opening day. They said it would be killing two birds with one stone because they could kill ranch cattle and blame hunters. The world is full of **&&%^.

Hope everyone has a better year next year.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sad to hear.
with low deer #'s people get desperate and will tresspass more frequently.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Calling the law here where I live was a joke. the last time I called a county sheriff because of a tresspasser he refused to go into the woods and collect the guy. He claimed he wasn't issued a hunters orange vest so it wasn't safe, like it was with a hunter sitting 50 yards from my house in the pine plantation. Took me nearly a half hour to get rid of the worth less bacon smelling pig.
Took less time to get rid of the tresspasser who decided that it wasn't to awful healthy having a boat load of bird shot singing thru the pines about and around his head. Once I got him off his butt in the pines I chased him nearly a mile and a half thru the woods onto a cross road where he started hot footing it for parts well away from where that old crazy SOB lives. That was over 20 years ago and I don't have any more trouble with tresspassers here at home either.
After I filed a complaint with the county procuter over that PIG not doing his job the county decided they had enough complaints over him to release him from being a county cop. 
Now when I call them they say yes sir mister Al we will take care of that problem right away except protect my mail box that no longer needs protection since it is 1/4 inch thick now.

 Al


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I always love when you talk to people and they will say stay away from so and so, because he is crazy and might just start shooting you. Thats the rep you need to have, I was goose hunting on some land and after the hunt the owner talked to us all mad that we had hunted - It was not posted - and then left we went to town and that guy turned out to be one of those crazies.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Set up trail cams and see if you can get a license plate # to turn in to the authorities. Or just keep gaurd and give them an earful when you find them. two years ago i had a treestand stolen. it was padlocked!!! oh well... if you have good buck on your land like i do, dont back down and be an a##hole if you have too. people just want the big buck and dont care how they get it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> people just want the big buck and dont care how they get it.


This is a little off topic but I could not resist. In my area this year there has been many complaints about people from trespassing, shooting from roads, shinning, poaching, shooting deer that are under the point restriction, etc.

One CO in my area has been telling stories of hunters calling him saying they are finding dead deer in the woods and asking for a tag so the meat won't go to waste. When he shows up to investigate the deer would be a 4x4 or what the "pro's" would call a non-shooter and be hit right in the bread basket. So they were not wounded deer that ran a long ways to expire. He is figuring what is happening is people are shooting these deer then they have some ground shrinkage. So they call the CO to get a tag or they let it lay and go to waste. What this CO is doing is issuing the tag "carcass" tag then breaking the antlers off.

Now with this little story what I am having a problem with is the whole "trophy hunting" thing going on i every tv show, magazine article, or DVD that is getting produce. The craze of "how many inches" is driving me nuts. Why does a deer have to be 140" or a 160" deer to be considered a trophy? To me the antler size is just a bonus. Hunting is 95% of what goes into it before the actual harvesting of the animal. The other 5% is the animal. I mean this whole focus on the size of a buck is what is driving people to break laws. Maybe some of these socalled "experts" should go back to the basics and talk about the fun of hunting and not focus on the "kill" or "size" of the animal. Like one post on the deer thread is a guy with his daughter. Now that is what hunting is all about.

I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Chuck Smith nope stay on that soap box. That kind of stuff really ****** me off. If you can not tell it is not huge do not shoot. They should buy some better glass so they can see what they are looking at.

Where I work we have a biggest buck contest. Every year they get all jacked up about the biggest set and will the raining holder keep the title.

I am happy they do not talk to me about guns or hunting any more.

A movie scene depicting Chuck Norris losing a fight with Bruce Lee was the product of history's most expensive visual effect. When adjusted for inflation, the effect cost more than the Gross National Product of Paraguay.


----------

